
EC2 Update – X1e Instances in Five More Sizes and a Stronger SLA - rbanffy
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-ec2-update-x1e-instances-in-five-more-sizes-and-a-stronger-sla/
======
MarkSweep
For anyone else that is curious, the old SLA was %99.95.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20171114180320/https://aws.amazo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171114180320/https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/sla/)

------
eropple
The x1e.xlarge isn't much cheaper (about 15%) than an r4.4xlarge, which has
the same amount of RAM and 16 Xeon vCPUs at 53 ECUs versus 4 Skylake vCPUs at
12 (!) ECUs.

I don't quite understand why this exists. Maybe playing in-family reserved
instance games, but this seems a little weird. I can't think of a reason why I
would use the x1e.xlarge or recommend it to anyone.

~~~
joneholland
It seems to be a perfect fit for redis, since that only uses a single core. We
run redis on R4s today and it wastes most of the cores.

------
anothertraveler
4TB of RAM is pretty impressive, especially if they are actually making money
on this offering. It must be pretty expensive to have them sit idle at all.

------
nodesocket
What is the pricing on a x1e.xlarge? I'm not seeing it listed:

    
    
        x1e.xlarge    N/A*    N/A*

~~~
theDoug
Looking like $1.209 per hour through Sydney. You might have chosen a region
without them.

------
kejaed
Anyone using x1e.32xlarge for anything around here?

~~~
eropple
Not personally, but stuff like SAP HANA really likes having piles of RAM
thrown at it.

